# Oh NO!



## novakovich (Dec 7, 2010)

When I awoke this morning and checked the aquaria, I discovered that the light on my cichlid tank will not light. I have no idea what the problem is, but the light, a 36” Coralife Aqualight T5HO is less than two months old! I am hope that either Coralife or That Pet Place in Lancaster is able to correct the situation. I didn’t save my receipt.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you have it on a surge protector? Could it be the bulb?


----------



## underh2o (Nov 8, 2010)

*Could the bulb have come loose? If the bulb did not seat properly when you first installed it / it is possible it worked its way past the contacts (maybe when you move the light or take it off for water change it worked itself free.) If you have another fixture check the bulb, if that is good it could be your end caps or the ballast. I really would not think the ballast went that fast..*


----------



## novakovich (Dec 7, 2010)

I've taken it all apart and everything appears to be ok. Since its pretty worthless without anyone to honor the warranty, I'm going to clip all of the connections and reconnect them with new crimps.


----------

